# Kieback&Peter DDC 3000 Programm interpretieren



## hu2016 (18 Februar 2016)

Hallo, 

  ich soll eine alte Kieback&Peter Steuerung durch eine andere Steuerung ablösen. 
  Es sind verschiedene Funktionsdokumentationen vorhanden. 
  Aber leider kann ich das Programm nicht vollständig interpretieren. 

  Es geht um eine Steuerung, die im Jahre 1996 installiert wurde und Heizung, Klima und Lüftung eines Industriegebäudes regelt. 
  Installierte Komponenten: 
  DDC 3010 
  DDC 21 
  DDC 32/50 
  DDC 42 
  DDC 71 
  DDC 72 

  Im Programmausdruck sind Zeitprogramme, Regelparameter, Verknüpfungen von Signale, usw. dargestellt. 
  Leider kann ich nicht alle Programmzeilen eindeutig zuordnen. 

  Ein Beispiel: 

  „901/1 Kontakt 1 

            000.000 M2/01       N 
  AND   000.000 S1/01        N 
  OR     000.000 S3/01        N 
  AND   000.000 K17/01      I“ 

  Davon verstehe ich so viel, dass für den digitalen Ausgang K1 (Kontakt 1) die 4 Signale M2, S1, S3 und K17 verknüpft sind. 
  M2 verstehe ich als Merker 2, dessen Verknüpfung auch dokumentiert ist. 
  K17 verstehe ich als digitalen Eingang K17. 
  S1 und S3 kann ich bis jetzt nicht zuordnen. 

  Weitere Operanden sind: N1, G1, A1, R1, R2, … die kann ich auch nicht zuordnen. 

  Es sind auch Zeitprogramme vorhanden, bei denen geht es mir genauso. 


  Hatte von euch schon mal jemand mit einer solchen Steuerung zu tun? 
  Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben, wie ich dem Rätsel etwas besser auf die Spur komme? 

  Danke schon mal! 

  Viele Grüße, 

  hu2016


----------



## ducati (19 Februar 2016)

Neben der Steuerung gibts sicherlich noch dieses Tastenfeld. Das koennte vielleicht S1 (Schalter) sein. Aber kenn mich mit  der DDC3000 auch nicht naeher aus. Hab viel MRP gemacht..


----------



## GLT (20 Februar 2016)

hu2016 schrieb:


> ich soll eine alte Kieback&Peter Steuerung durch eine andere Steuerung ablösen.
> Es geht um eine Steuerung, die im Jahre 1996 installiert wurde und Heizung, Klima und Lüftung eines Industriegebäudes regelt.


Welche Steuerung soll zukünftig zum Einsatz kommen?



hu2016 schrieb:


> Es sind verschiedene Funktionsdokumentationen vorhanden. Aber leider kann ich das Programm nicht vollständig interpretieren.


Es wird doch Schaltpläne, Funktionsbeschreibung geben - da ist doch das wichtigste drin.

Eine Steuerung im HLK-Bereich 1:1 aus dem Stand 1996 nachzubauen ist eh nicht zu empfehlen, da

keine Raktetenwissenschaft
neuere Systeme bessere Möglichkeiten bieten
u. anstatt Hirnschmalz in altes zu stecken, besser in die Konzeption der Regelstrategie stecken.

Würde man um eine Prozesssteuerung diskutieren, wäre man eher auf die Informtionen der alten Anlage angewiesen.


----------



## hu2016 (22 Februar 2016)

Zukünftig soll eine Siemens-Steuerung (CPU 1511), programmiert mit TIA-Portal, eingesetzt werden. 

  Schaltpläne gibt es. Daher weiß ich zumindest, welches Signal wo angeschlossen ist. 
  Funktionsbeschreibung von 1996 gibt es auch, aber die ist sehr knapp gehalten. Und wie aktuell die ist, kann mir auch keiner sagen. 

  Ich würde eben gerne noch ein paar mehr Details aus dem Programm herauslesen können, damit ich eine bessere Diskussionsgrundlage mit dem Kunden habe. 

  Mein Auftrag ist eben, das Programm auf eine neue Steuerung umzusetzen und bei Bedarf ein paar Optimierungen einfließen zu lassen. Daher will und kann (aus finanziellen Gründen) ich nicht das Rad neu erfinden. 

  Wenn also jemand Hilfestellung leisten kann, würde mich das freuen! 
  Danke!


----------



## GOPats (29 März 2016)

Die erste Reihe von 000. steht dafür das die Parameter des ersten  Schaltschrankes benutzt werden, falls es in deinem Gebäude mehrere gibt  erscheint dort dann 001. und so weiter. 
D.h. hier wird der Merker2, Schalter1, Schalter3, und Kontakt 17 des Schaltschrankes Nummer 1 verknüpft.
Die  zweite Reihe .000 steht dafür, dass es direkt von dem DDC 1 des ersten  Schaltschrankes kommt. Es werden sicherlich auch SBM's und FBM's verbaut  sein, welche meißt mit 701, 702 oder ähnlichen Nummerierungen versehen  sind. Diese erscheinen dann anstatt .000, z.B 000.702.S02 <--  Schalter 1 des SBM 1 des Schaltschrank 1 
N steht für nicht invertiert, I für invertiert.
N1  müßte ich noch einmal nachsehen. G1 sollte das Ergebnis  eines Reglers sein, sprich es ist zu kalt im Raum --> Ventil auf. A1  und R1 sind das äquivalent zu Setzen und Rücksetzen. Bisher habe ich  leider nie herrausgefunden wo man deren Bildungsvorschrift finden kann. 

Habe  aktuell auch so eine schöne Aufgabe und konnte mich schon ein wenig  damit Beschäftigen. Bin allerdings zu dem Entschluss gekommen das es  eine noch viel größere Zeitverschwendung ist das alles herauszufinden.  Versuch es gleich ordentlich zu machen und dich nicht auf solch  umständliche Beschreibungen zu verlassen.


----------



## hu2016 (30 März 2016)

Danke für die Info´s. 
Wie N1, A1, R1, usw. gebildet werden, wäre noch interessant.


----------



## MSR (26 September 2016)

Hallo Leute,

falls es euch hilft, hier meine Anmerkungen zu eurem Thema:

N - steht für Nutzzeitprogramm
G -


----------



## MSR (26 September 2016)

*DDC 3000 Parameter*

Aha, Enter heißt speichern..., muß man nur wissen.
Auf ein neues:

N - Nutzzeit
G - Grenzwert
A1 (arbeitskontakt) und R1 (ruhekontakt) gehören zwingend zu einem Schalter (in diesem Fall Z1), auf keinen Fall äquivalent Setzen und Rücksetzen, wie bei einer Siemens-SPS,  eigentlich braucht man diesen nur in Verbindung mit einer GLT

Da du Siemens einstzen wirst, gebe ich mit den Vorrednern recht: mach es neu, dann intessieren auch keine alten Kamellen.
Die Frage ist, ob du weißt, wie deine Anlagen arbeiten sollen, siehe hier Funktionsbeschreibungen

Warum wird nicht von einem DDC3000 System auf ein DDC4000e-System gewechselt?


----------

